# Delete....



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Delete


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Delete


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Delete


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Why the quick change of heart? You posted gushing ride reviews and mod updates and now are selling it 75 miles later? Seem strange 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’m happy with keeping it, I just wanted a Bullit before I bought the Rise, but could not find one. The Rise is obviously an awesome bike, I just miss the feel and power of my Decoy and the SC has the new EP8.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Gutch said:


> I'm happy with keeping it, I just wanted a Bullit before I bought the Rise, but could not find one. The Rise is obviously an awesome bike, I just miss the feel and power of my Decoy and the SC has the new EP8.


I think you bought the wrong bike, both are great bikes but have totally different purposes. The rise is a versatile aggressive trail bike, where as the bullit is an all out enduro/dh smasher.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I like them both! Can’t afford both though. I sold my 19 Decoy for what I paid for it and had the opportunity to purchase the Rise in December 20, so I jumped on it. It’s a great bike and I wish my business would allow me to ride more, but family and bills come first.
I’ve ridden FF since 2016 and owned at least 8. Maybe I’ve become completely comfortable with the 50# weight? My Orbea feels light as hell.


----------

